
A Bipartisan Bill That Could End Our Robocall Hell Just Passed the House 429-3 - gilad
https://gizmodo.com/a-bipartisan-bill-that-could-end-our-robocall-hell-just-1836675610
======
DATACOMMANDER
Nitpick / pet peeve:

>...said that Wednesday’s vote was aimed at “[restoring] Americans’ confidence
in the telephone system and put consumers back in charge of their phones.”

Why not just write

>...said that the goal of Wednesday’s vote was to “restore Americans’
confidence in the telephone system and put consumers back in charge of their
phones.”

Why embed a quoted sentence fragment in a way that requires shenanigans with
brackets when you can just as easily make a slight modification to your own
sentence structure? It’s distracting, and it gives the impression that you
write quickly and don’t revise.

------
NohatCoder
Good news, but expect an uptick in human spam calls. Outright forbidding
marketing calls would be the true solution.

